# c4558 o tl072?



## almendra (Mar 29, 2012)

hola, bueno tengo una duda sobre estos dos integrados, ya que se que se pueden reemplazar   uno por el otro, pero como no tengo mucha experiencia no se bien las otras diferencias. alguien lo ha probado a los dos para saber cual de los dos tiene mejor rendimiento y sonido ?  ya que para probar yo tengo que comprar y en mi ciudad no venden componentes electrónicos. yo uso los tl072 en un pre. no se cual seria mejor colocarle.
espero de su ayuda!

saludos!


----------



## rash (Mar 29, 2012)

eso va a depender del circuito electrónico en el que se implemente el amplificador operacional.... si es para un sencillo preamplificador, pues dale con el más barato de los dos...
saludos


----------



## almendra (Mar 29, 2012)

pero, sin darle importancia al dinero, cual recomendarias ?


----------



## Hashio (Mar 29, 2012)

mira haber en cuanto al sonido para un pre es mejor el 4558 pero para una etapa de amplificacion de sonido de base plana es mejor el tl072 debido a la velocidad de respuesta y debido a la calidad de sonido prefiero mil veces el 4558


----------

